# Zwei ArrayListen mit einander vergleichen



## Joew0815 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Ich programmier gerade ein Spiel und möchte zwei Listen auf ihren Inhalt prüfen. Nur leider scheint ein simples "if" mit "==" nicht auszureichen.
Hier ein Teil von meinem Code (wenn mehr von nöten ist post ich alles  )


```
if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked(ri)) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
                //if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked(null)) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
                //if(m.getActor() == ri) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
                //if(m.getX() < 250) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
                player.add(1); //in die Player Liste wird "1" für Rot gesetzt
                setRed();

                if(game == player) //Wenn game und player Liste übereinstimmen ...
                {
                    Spielende = false; //... bleibt das Spielende false ...
                    sequenz = runden + 1; /** Wird sequenz um 1 erhöht
                     * sorgt dafür das die anfangsschleife nicht
                     * unterbrochen und fortgeführt wird
                     */
                    beg = 0;
                }
                else {Spielende = true; //.. wenn nicht, tritt das Spielende ein
                }
            }
```

Es geht um die Listen "game" und "player". In beiden stehen gleiche datentypen drin (Zahlen von 0 bis 3).
Wie gehts richtig?


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mai 2012)

```
==
```
 prüft die Identität der Liste.

```
equals
```
 prüft die Listen auf gleichheit.


----------



## Joew0815 (27. Mai 2012)

ok danke


----------



## Joew0815 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ein neues Problem mit dem Vergleichen:

Es ist so das die game Liste pro Runde immer um 1 mehr von der player Liste abweicht. Das Problem nun: Wenn z. B. in der Liste game (die zuerst vom Programm ausgefüllt wird), 0 und 2 drinsteht und ich erst auf 0 klicke (also 0 in die player Liste eingetragen wird) erkennt dies als falsch, also player Liste entspricht nicht gamer Liste.
Habe versucht das Problem mit dem zusatz: 

&& game.size() == player.size()

 zu lösen, allerdings klappt dies nicht. Erklärung?


----------



## diggaa1984 (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn sie eh immer um die Länge 1 abweicht, wie willst du da Gleichheit definieren, bzw was willst du dann genau prüfen?! Ob die kleinere in der größeren enthalten ist?! Wie sollen die Ergebnisse der Prüfung aussehen für die jeweiligen Fälle (gleichlange Listen, unterschiedlich lange Listen, Inhalte etc.)


----------



## Joew0815 (27. Mai 2012)

Also Beispiel:
Das Spiel setzt selbst zufällig in die game Liste Zahlen von 0 bis 3. Nun steht in dieser Liste in Runde 2: 0 und 2.
Nun muss der Spieler auf Farben klicken die diese Werte haben. Drückt der Spieler auf Grün (was 0 entspricht), wird 0 in die player Liste hinzugefügt.
Das Problem: Die Listen werden mit einander verglichen und weichen natürlich ab: in game stehen ja zwei Werte drin und in player nur ein Wert, deswegen setzt er Spielende auf true.
Dieses Problem versuchte ich mit dem Zusatz 

&& game.size() == player.size()

zu beseitigen:


```
if(game.equals (player) && player.size() == game.size()) //Wenn game und player Liste übereinstimmen ...
                {
                    Spielende = false; //... bleibt das Spielende false ...
                    sequenz = runden + 1; /** Wird sequenz um 1 erhöht
                     * sorgt dafür das die anfangsschleife nicht
                     * unterbrochen und fortgeführt wird
                     */
                    beg = 0;
                }
                else {Spielende = true; //.. wenn nicht, tritt das Spielende ein
                }
```

also die Listen player und gamer weichen nur bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt von ihren Inhaltsanzahl ab. Allerdings funktioniert mein Lösungansatz nicht, weil er trotzdem dann das Spielende auf true setzt. 
Ich hoff ich konnt die Situation un das Problem gut erklären


----------



## AquaBall (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn du's über equals() (@override?) oder KlassenMethoden nicht schaffst, dann mach dir ne methode: 
prüfeGleichheit(liste1,liste2)

Dann kannst du jedes Element überprüfen wie du willst,
Ist die Reihenfolge wichtig?
Willst du Zahlen oder Texte oder Farben vergleichen?
Groß/klein

Aber solange die Anzahl nicht übereinstimmt KÖNNEN die Listen ja nie gleich sein.
und bei gleicher Länge ist der Inhalt noch lange nicht überprüft.


----------



## Joew0815 (27. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt in den beiden Listen stehen ganz einfach nur Zahlen drin. 0, 1, 2 oder drei welche Farben auf dem Spielfeld entprechen.
Klar wenn sie nicht gleich groß sind können sie nicht gleich sein. Das Spiel soll ja weiter gehen bzw aufhören wenn der Spieler die Farbanzahl die in der gamer Liste (bzw es gibt noch eine Variable "runden" die die Runden mitzählt) geklickt hat. deshalb muss ja überprüft werden ob die Listen inhaltlich und(!) größenmäßig übereinstimmen, deswegen 

if(game.equals (player) && player.size() == game.size())


----------



## AquaBall (27. Mai 2012)

[WR]Das kann duch nur Bullshit sein!


Joew0815 hat gesagt.:


> ... deshalb muss ja überprüft werden ob die Listen inhaltlich und(!) größenmäßig übereinstimmen


Wenn sie *inhaltlich übereinstimmen* kann wohl die Größe keine Thema mehr sein?!?!?!
[/WR]



> die Farbanzahl geklickt hat


Was soll das bedeuten?
"Anzahl" ist eine einige Ziffer! ... und ob 3==3 ist wirst du wohl abfragen können?

Zum x. mal:
Irgendwas ist an deiner Beschreibung faul! Oder keiner versteht sie (zumindest ich anscheinend nicht)
Definier mal was für dich *GLEICH* heißt!
Mach meinetwegen Beispiele,
Beispiele für GLEICH, und Beispiele für UNGLEICH.
Beschreib wie du *auf dem Papier* vergleichen würdest, 
stell mal klar was du meinst!


----------



## Joew0815 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab den Code etwas abgeändert:


```
if(player.size() == game.size()){ //prüft ob die Listengrößen übereinstimmen
                    if(game.equals (player)) //Wenn game und player Liste übereinstimmen ...
                    {
                        Spielende = false; //... bleibt das Spielende false ...
                        sequenz = runden + 1; /** Wird sequenz um 1 erhöht
                         * sorgt dafür das die anfangsschleife nicht
                         * unterbrochen und fortgeführt wird
                         */
                        beg = 0;
                    }
                    else {Spielende = true; //.. wenn nicht, tritt das Spielende ein
                    }
```

Es ist doch ganz simpel:
Wenn die Anzahl and Werten in den Listen übereinstimmen (also in game stehen 2 werte drin und in player stehen 2 Werte drin), heißt das ja nicht das sie auch inhaltlich übereinstimmen. Wenn ich nur auf den Inhaltprüfe schmeisst er mich gleich aus der Schleife raus weil z. B. player(0) ungleich game(0, 2) ist. Habs probiert, nur das zu programmieren klappt net. Obwohl beides zusammen auch irgendwie net klappt. Soll ich mal den ganzen Code posten, vielleicht hilft das ja mich zu verstehen.

Definition von Gleich: Die Listen müssen an Anzahl der Werte die in ihnen stehen UND an den Werten selbst identisch sein. Stimmt die Anzahl, aber die Werte nicht (z. B: game(0, 2) und player(0, 1)) ist das Spiel verloren (weil ich ja was falsches geklickt hab).
Stimmen die Listen nicht mit der Anzahl überein, also sind in game mehr Werte drin als in player (was IMMER am Anfang der Fall ist) soll er halt warten bis die Anzahl übereinstimmt und dann mal gucken ob auch das selbe drin steht (ideal fall: game(0, 2) - player(0, 2) -> so ist die Runde gewonnen und in der nächsten werden 3 Farben abgefragt).


----------



## AquaBall (27. Mai 2012)

Dann ist dein Problem also jetzt gelöst.
Schön!


----------



## diggaa1984 (27. Mai 2012)

laut deiner Beschreibung von eben ist der Code doch in Ordnung, was klappt denn nun nicht? Ich hab zumindest verstanden was du möchtest ^^


----------



## Joew0815 (27. Mai 2012)

Nun leider klappt der Code nur nach meiner Logik aber nicht in der Praxis.
In Runde 1 funktioniert alles wunderbar:
Eine Farbe leuchtet auf, ich klick darauf, Runde Zwei Startet. Zwei Farben leuchten auf, ich klick auf die erste farbe und das Spiel setzt Spielende auf true und das Spiel ist aus bevor ich überhaupt die zweite Farbe klicken konnten. Hier besteht das Problem


----------



## AquaBall (27. Mai 2012)

Lass dir vor dem Vergleich die Arrays ausgeben, damit du sicher bist was drin steht.

Array-Vergleich geht über die Array-Klasse:

```
boolean equal = Arrays.equals(array1,array2);
    System.out.println("Arrays sind gleich ? " + equal);
```


----------



## Joew0815 (27. Mai 2012)

dein code kopiert:
er meint Array sei eine Variable die er nicht kennt ...

-.-


----------



## diggaa1984 (27. Mai 2012)

Joew0815 hat gesagt.:


> dein code kopiert:
> er meint Array sei eine Variable die er nicht kennt ...
> 
> -.-



 welche namen haben deine arrays? player und game


----------



## AquaBall (27. Mai 2012)

Joew0815 hat gesagt.:


> dein code kopiert:
> er meint Array sei eine Variable die er nicht kennt ...
> 
> -.-


#no comment


----------



## diggaa1984 (27. Mai 2012)

AquaBall hat gesagt.:


> #no comment



naja komm, die Fehler hat doch jeder mal durch am Anfang .. Learning by doing.


----------



## Joew0815 (28. Mai 2012)

es ist schon spät leute, so arg streng ich meinen kopf auch nich mehr an ;-)

muss ich da jetzt statt array ernsthaft ne neue variable anlegen?? aber dann kann ich sie doch garnich vergleichen wenn beide in einer stehen 

boolean equal = "Irgendwas - was weiss ich".equals(player, game);
                    System.out.println("Arrays sind gleich ? " + equal);


----------



## diggaa1984 (28. Mai 2012)

das Arrays. kannst du mitkopieren  .. das ist eine Klasse und stellt paar statische Methoden bereit. Diese Klasse musst du gegebenfalls importieren (java.util.Arrays)


----------



## Joew0815 (28. Mai 2012)

hab ArrayList mit Arrays verwechselt 

meckern tut er immernoch wegen equals. Scheint er nicht zu kennen:

boolean equal = Arrays.equals(player, game);
                    System.out.println("Arrays sind gleich ? " + equal);


----------



## diggaa1984 (28. Mai 2012)

Wie umfangreich ist deine Klasse wo du das verwenden magst? Poste die mal hier rein, wenns nicht die Anzeige sprengt 
[EDIT]ein "scheint er nicht zu kennen" gilt nicht, denn die Methode gibts .. ich vermute die Parameter passen nur zu keiner bekannten Variante?![/EDIT]


----------



## Joew0815 (28. Mai 2012)

Die Listen sind Integer.

Hier der gesamte Code der Klasse:


```
import greenfoot.*;  // (World, Actor, GreenfootImage, Greenfoot and MouseInfo)
import java.util.List;  // Verarbeitung von Listen
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.lang.Math;
import java.util.Arrays;

/**
 * Write a description of class Starter here.
 * 
 * @author (your name) 
 * @version (a version number or a date)
 */

public class Starter  extends Actor

{
    RedIn ri;
    BlueIn bi;
    YellowIn yi;
    GreenIn gi;

    MouseInfo m;

    int playerSize;
    int gamerSize;
    int runden = 0;
    int ende;
    int beg = 0;
    int sequenz = 1;
    int z = 60; //Zeitraum in der die Farbe sichtbar ist
    List<Integer> game = new ArrayList<Integer>();    // Game erstelle Liste
    List<Integer> player = new ArrayList<Integer>();    // Spieler Liste (zum vergleich)
    int c; //Farbvariable für die Listen
    boolean Spielende = false;

    /** Konstruktor
     * 
     */
    public Starter(RedIn r, BlueIn b, YellowIn y, GreenIn g) {
        ri = r;
        bi = b;
        yi = y;
        gi = g;
    }

    /**
     * Act - do whatever the Starter wants to do. This method is called whenever
     * the 'Act' or 'Run' button gets pressed in the environment.
     */
    public void act() 
    {
        Spiel(); //das eigentliche Spiel

    }    

    public void Spiel()
    {
        //         while(Spielende == false) //Solange das Spielende nicht eingetroffen ist, wird gespielt
        //         { 
        //         }
        ende = 0;
        game.clear();
        player.clear();

        if (beg < sequenz) //Beginn() wird so oft wie die Sequenz ausgeführt ausgeführt
        {
            Beginn();
        }

        m = Greenfoot.getMouseInfo();
        if (m != null){

            //if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked("RedIn.class")) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
            if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked(ri)) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
                //if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked(null)) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
                //if(m.getActor() == ri) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
                //if(m.getX() < 250) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
                player.add(1); //in die Player Liste wird "1" für Rot gesetzt
                setRed();
                if(player.size() == game.size()){ //prüft ob die Listengrößen übereinstimmen
                    boolean equal = Arrays.equals(game);
                    System.out.println("Arrays sind gleich ? " + equal);
                    if(game.equals (player)) //Wenn game und player Liste übereinstimmen ...
                    {
                        Spielende = false; //... bleibt das Spielende false ...
                        sequenz = runden + 1; /** Wird sequenz um 1 erhöht
                         * sorgt dafür das die anfangsschleife nicht
                         * unterbrochen und fortgeführt wird
                         */
                        beg = 0;
                    }
                    else {Spielende = true; //.. wenn nicht, tritt das Spielende ein
                    }
                }
            }

            if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked(bi)) {
                player.add(2);
                setBlue();

                if(player.size() == game.size()){
                    if(game.equals (player) && player.size() == runden)
                    {
                        Spielende = false;
                        sequenz = runden + 1;
                        beg = 0;
                    }
                    else {Spielende = true;}
                }
            }

            if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked(yi)) {
                player.add(3);
                setYellow();

                if(player.size() == game.size()){
                    if(game.equals (player) && player.size() == runden)
                    {
                        Spielende = false;
                        sequenz = runden + 1;
                        beg = 0;
                    }
                    else { Spielende = true;}
                }
            }

            if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked(gi)) {
                player.add(0);
                setGreen();

                if(player.size() == game.size()){
                    if(game.equals (player) && player.size() == runden)
                    {
                        Spielende = false;
                        sequenz = runden + 1;
                        beg = 0;
                    }
                    else {Spielende = true;}
                }
            }
        }

        if (Spielende == true)
        {
            ende = 1;
            setRed();
            setBlue();
            setYellow();
            setGreen();
        }
    }

    public void Beginn() //Wählt zufällig eine Farbe
    {
        int farbe;

        farbe = Greenfoot.getRandomNumber (4); //qqq
        //farbe = 1;

        if ( farbe == 1 )
        {
            c = 1;
            runden = runden + 1;
            setRed();
        }

        if ( farbe == 2 )
        {
            c = 2;
            runden = runden + 1;
            setBlue();
        }

        if ( farbe == 3 )
        {
            c = 3;
            runden = runden + 1;
            setYellow();
        }

        if ( farbe == 0 )
        {
            c = 0;
            runden = runden + 1;
            setGreen();
        } 

    }

    public void setRed()
    {  
        Red r = new Red();
        int xPos = 137;
        int yPos = 131;

        this.getWorld().addObject(r, xPos, yPos);
        if(ende == 0) {
            Greenfoot.delay(z); //farbe bleibt für den zeitraum z auf dem Feld
            this.getWorld().removeObject(r);
            Greenfoot.delay(5); //kleine pause vor der neuen farbwahl
            beg = beg + 1;
            game.add(c);
        }
    }

    public void setBlue()
    {   
        Blue b = new Blue();

        int xPos = 363;
        int yPos = 131;

        this.getWorld().addObject(b, xPos, yPos);
        if(ende == 0) {
            Greenfoot.delay(z);
            this.getWorld().removeObject(b);
            //Greenfoot.playSound("Blau.mp3");
            Greenfoot.delay(5);
            beg = beg + 1;
            game.add(c);
        }
    }

    public void setYellow()
    {   
        Yellow  y = new Yellow();
        int xPos = 138;
        int yPos = 366;

        this.getWorld().addObject(y, xPos, yPos);
        //Greenfoot.playSound("Gelb.mp3");
        if (ende == 0) {
            Greenfoot.delay(z);
            this.getWorld().removeObject(y);
            Greenfoot.delay(5);
            beg = beg + 1;
            game.add(c);
        }
    }

    public void setGreen()
    {   
        Green g = new Green();
        int xPos = 362;
        int yPos = 368;

        this.getWorld().addObject(g, xPos, yPos);
        //Greenfoot.playSound("Gruen.mp3");
        if (ende == 0) {
            Greenfoot.delay(z);
            this.getWorld().removeObject(g);
            Greenfoot.delay(5);
            beg = beg +1;
            game.add(c);
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## diggaa1984 (28. Mai 2012)

ja gut das kann ja nich gehen (AquaBall is Schuld ) .. sind ja auch Listen und keine Arrays, dann is ein Vergleich mit der Methode ja gar net machbar .. ich schau ma übern Code


----------



## Joew0815 (28. Mai 2012)

ahh na dann 

Ich hoff du verstehst den etwas umfangreicheren Code


----------



## diggaa1984 (28. Mai 2012)

Hm also mich wundert gerade warum das überhaupt was beendet ^^

In 
	
	
	
	





```
Beginn()
```
 legst du *eine* Farbe in der Liste 
	
	
	
	





```
game
```
 ab (durch setX-Methode). Egal welche Runde gerade gespielt wird.

Sei es nun Runde eins, dann versteh ich das sogar noch. Der Spieler klickt dann irgendwo drauf und das was er geklickt hat wird in der Liste 
	
	
	
	





```
player
```
 abgelegt. Danach rufst du ebenfalls 
	
	
	
	





```
setX
```
 der für die jeweilige Farbe auf. Da das Spiel nicht beendet ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird doch erneut was in 
	
	
	
	





```
game
```
 abgelegt oder sehe ich das falsch?! Das bedeutet in meinen Augen, dass vor der Prüfung der 2 Listen 
	
	
	
	





```
game
```
 *IMMER* um 1 länger ist als 
	
	
	
	





```
player
```
 und damit eigentlich nie ein korrektes Ende herbeigeführt werden kann. ???:L


----------



## Joew0815 (28. Mai 2012)

beg ist doch am Anfang "0" und wird um 1 erhöht wenn eine Farbe in game geschrieben wird. Dies wird ja solange gemacht bis beg nicht mehr kleiner sequenz ist. Und sequenz wird ja nur erhöht wenn ich die richtige Farbe drücke, so beginnt ja eine neue Runde. Allerdings wird in Runde 2 das Spiel beendet obwohl ich nur eine Farbe geklickt habe. Normalerweise müsste er doch sehen das die Listen nicht gleich lang sind und garnicht erst in die "if(game.equals (player))" Bedinging reinrutschen. Nur dann kann er ja Spielende true setzen ...


----------



## AquaBall (28. Mai 2012)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> ja gut das kann ja nich gehen (AquaBall is Schuld ) .. sind ja auch Listen und keine Arrays



Ich kann mit der Verantwortung leben. 
Das nachstemal frag ich mindestens 27 mal nach Details. Versprochen! :lol:


----------



## diggaa1984 (28. Mai 2012)

was ich nicht verstehe ist folgender Ablauf (komplett neues Spiel, erste Runde):


```
ende = 0;
game.clear();
player.clear();
 
//beg = 0 .. sequenz = 1
if (beg < sequenz)
    Beginn();

// in Beginn() sagen wir Rot wurde gewürfelt
if ( farbe == 1 ) {
    c = 1;
    runden = runden + 1;
    setRed();
}

// in setRed()
if(ende == 0) {
    // [..]
    beg = beg + 1;
    game.add(c);
}

//game hat nun einen Eintrag für Rot drinne, setRed() und Beginn() werden verlassen, weiter in Spiel()
if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked(ri)) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
    player.add(1); //in die Player Liste wird "1" für Rot gesetzt
    setRed(); // game wird doch hier wieder erweitert?!
    
    if(player.size() == game.size()) {
        if(game.equals (player)) {
            Spielende = false;
            sequenz = runden + 1;
                // sorgt dafür das die anfangsschleife nicht unterbrochen wird
                // ----- WELCHE SCHLEIFE EIGENTLICH -----
                // ----- Aber stimmt eine in Spiel würde Sinn machen -----
                beg = 0;
        } else {
            Spielende = true;
        }
    }
}

// in der Zeile 25 gehst du wieder in setRed rein
// ende ist weiterhin 0 und somit legst du doch wieder etwas rotes in game ab oder nicht (siehe Zeile 15)
// damit wäre game = [1,1] und player nur [1] und das in der allerersten Runde?!
```
Kannst dazu mal was sagen?


----------



## diggaa1984 (28. Mai 2012)

AquaBall hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mit der Verantwortung leben.
> Das nachstemal frag ich mindestens 27 mal nach Details. Versprochen! :lol:



Hast ja nur aus Listen Arrays gemacht .. kann ja mal passieren


----------



## AquaBall (28. Mai 2012)

Momentmal!  
ICH hab hier gar nichts verwechselt!
ICH hab behauptet: 
	
	
	
	





```
Array-Vergleich geht über die Array-Klasse.
```
Und DAS kann wohl niemand verneinen! Oder?:bahnhof:
Naja lassen wir das Thema!

Aber,
langsam bekomm ich eine Abneigung gegen diese GreenFoot.
Was die für einen Code erzeugen?!? Ist ja fahrlässig.
Ist  ja nett um schnell mal ein Spielchen zu programmieren,
Aber damit Java zu unterrichten grenzt an Körperverletzung?

@TO: lies vielleicht mal: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/136602-problem-listen-add.html#post901329


----------



## diggaa1984 (28. Mai 2012)

AquaBall hat gesagt.:


> Momentmal!
> ICH hab hier gar nichts verwechselt!


Deine Behauptung war schon richtig, aber der TO hat schon immer nur von Listen gesprochen 
Aber hey, du warst überzeugend, ich hab dir ja sofort geglaubt ^^

Bin mal gespannt was er zu meiner Code-"Analyse" sagt


----------



## Joew0815 (28. Mai 2012)

Hab mir den Code nochmal angeschaut.
Also in sofern geb ich dir recht das dass setRed() dort ein kleinen Fehler hat. Denn in setRed() wird die Variable beg ja um eins erweitert. Es soll erscheinen damit der Spielner ne Resonanz hat. Hab dies so korrigiert:


```
if(Greenfoot.mouseClicked(ri)) { //Prüft ob auf RedIn geklickt wurde
               player.add(1); //in die Player Liste wird "1" für Rot gesetzt
                setRed();
                beg = beg - 1; //das zuvor addierte wird wieder abgezogen, da falsch
                if(player.size() == game.size()){ //prüft ob die Listengrößen übereinstimmen
                    if(game.equals (player)) //Wenn game und player Liste übereinstimmen ...
                    {
                        Spielende = false; //... bleibt das Spielende false ...
                        sequenz = runden + 1; /** Wird sequenz um 1 erhöht
                         * sorgt dafür das die anfangsschleife nicht
                         * unterbrochen und fortgeführt wird
                         */
                        beg = 0;
                    }
                    else {Spielende = true; //.. wenn nicht, tritt das Spielende ein
                    }
                }
            }
```

Zu deiner Frage mit der Schleife: Es geht um die Schleife, in der Beginn() steht. Denn wenn alles richtig geklickt wurde soll ja die Sequenz um 1 größer werden (Runde 1 eine Farbe, Runde 2 zwei Farben usw. ...).
nach meiner Änderung bricht er aber immernoch nach nur einer Farbe ab: zwei Farben werden angezeigt, ich klick eine und aus irgendeinem mysteriösen grund kann er Spielende true setzen un alles ist vorbei! BLÖD! xD


----------



## Joew0815 (29. Mai 2012)

ich glaub es liegt auch an der Position der clear Methoden. Hab aber schwierigkeiten für die ne andere bessere Position zu finden.


----------

